# Bracelets pour boitier or



## Le docteur (30 Mars 2017)

Bonjour
Je décolère difficilement du constat effrayant que j'ai fait après avoir acheté ma Watch (or, bracelet nylon marron). Il semblerait que le seule bracelet adapté à ma montre que je ne trouverais jamais est celui qu'on m'a vendu avec ma montre. 
Apple ne propose AUCUN bracelet avec attache dorée, excepté celui qu'elle vous vend à la base avec la montre. 
Or, j'aurais bien pris un bracelet sport, ne serait-ce que pour épargner le mien. Idéalement j'aurais pris un marron, mais si je fais ça j'ai un picot acier. 
Quelqu'un a trouvé des solutions ?
Dans les adaptables, le seul que j'ai pu trouver c'est du milanais doré, autrement dit top bling bling (je voulais plutôt une dominante marron et le doré était pour aller avec).


----------



## fousfous (30 Mars 2017)

Ca gene tant que ca le picot couleur grise? Il est de l'autre coté donc normalement tu le vois pas avec la watch


----------



## Le docteur (1 Avril 2017)

Oui, ça froisse mon sens de l'esthétique. 
Et à soixante boules le bracelet, je pense que j'ai le droit d'avoir un sens de l'esthétique.


----------



## Michael003 (1 Avril 2017)

Je savais pas du tout qu'il n'y avait aucun bracelet à attache dorée


----------



## ibabar (6 Avril 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Apple ne propose AUCUN bracelet avec attache dorée, excepté celui qu'elle vous vend à la base avec la montre


Je suis comme toi: je trouve ça déplorable et ignoble de coller un clou brillant sur tout autre modèle que l'AW à boîtier acier inox!
Je ne comprends pas qu'une marque qui ait tant le souci du détail ne propose pas de changer ces clous via le Genius (même moyennant financement) ou ne permette pas une commande personnalisée (sans parler des modèles Edition, on est à 6 coloris différents pour les boîtiers!).

Il ne me semble pas non plus que des modèles tiers existent assortis aux boîtiers alu or ou or rose (hormis les milanais ou des aciers à gros maillons grossiers, souvent bling-bling et cheap).

D'autant plus invraisemblable que le "remplaçant" de ton bracelet élastomère marron semble être le bleu nuit: vendu avec le clou or (alu mat) pour la montre complète mais le bracelet seul est équipé d'un clou... inox brillant!









Au niveau esthétique, tu peux éventuellement coupler ton AW or avec un bracelet noir (élastomère ou métal) dont les parties métalliques (clou par exemple) seraient noires et donc coordonnées avec l'écran de l'AW: le bracelet se coordonnant donc avec l'écran et non plus avec le boîtier.

L'autre alternative (pas honnête... ) serait d'acheter un bracelet bleu nuit en accessoires ainsi qu'une AW neuve, d'échanger les bracelets et de te faire rembourser l'AW complète (en gardant donc le bracelet à clou or)...


----------



## Le docteur (6 Avril 2017)

Moi qui ne suit pas pour ce genre de pratique, ce fichage de figure le mériterait pourtant presque.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2017)

J'ai fini par prendre un bracelet cacao avec clou métal. Pas le choix.
Ca ne se voit pas trop mais ça me gave un peu.


----------



## Dukeducon (7 Mai 2017)

Moi se que je recherche et ne trouve pas c'est un nylon gold/bleu avec la boucle or. Et apple ne veut rien savoir.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mai 2017)

Ca n'existe pas, comme je l'ai dit. 
Et on me l'a confirmé au téléphone.


----------



## Dukeducon (8 Mai 2017)

Bah oui. Sa n'existe pas. Sauf si lon prend la montre avec.


----------



## John McClane (31 Mai 2017)

Hello, juste un mot pour dire que je suis dans le même cas : j'ai une Apple Watch Sport aluminium doré, et impossible de trouver un bracelet en cuir avec une attache dorée ! C'est trop nul, cette couleur de watch est le parent pauvre de la collection...


----------



## ibabar (1 Juin 2017)

John McClane a dit:


> cette couleur de watch est le parent pauvre de la collection...


Je pense que or et or rose partagent la même problématique!


----------



## Le docteur (2 Juin 2017)

Je crois avoir vu quelques exemplaires du type or rose, justement. Je dirais que l'alu doré est plus rare.
Sinon il semblerait qu'on peut en trouver (du cuir boucle dorée) sur l'Amazon anglais (j'en ai vu un en tout cas, mais de qualité sans doute médiocre et sinon on a aussi des prix délirants, peu de choses entre deux).

Plus ça va d'ailleurs plus je traîne sur Amazon et eBay UK. On y trouve des trucs totalement absents des store français. 
C'est comme ça que j'ai trouvé des "Olympic fractional plates" (des micro disques pour barre olympique). En France on ne descend pas en dessous de 250g de c'est en fait, paradoxalement limité aux fractions de livres alors qu'en GB on a de la fraction de kilo (jusqu'à 125g). 
On pourrait en dire autant pour les chaussures et parfois même pour les jeans. 
Le Brexit, c'est pas cool, d'ailleurs


----------



## in_fine (3 Juin 2017)

je crois qu'il y en a sur le site band band; excellents produits et services


----------



## Le docteur (3 Juin 2017)

Apparemment non.


----------

